# MAGIX Xtreme Photo Designer 6.



## techlinks

I just saw this photo designer software: MAGIX Xtreme Photo Designer 6 ( from magix.com). I downloaded it and used its free version. I was just happy with the perfection it had and was really impressed by the results it showed.
It has 5 star ratings and is a popular tool for photo designing.
Just wanted to share it with the community here.


----------

